# Hey Oliver...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Gaffboat...

with your flair for ingenuity and design I believe you can do worlds better...
turn the crank, the fingers fold and the thumb raises...
keep tuning and the hand opens and the thumb lowers...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Gaffboat...
> 
> with your flair for ingenuity and design I believe you can do worlds better...
> turn the crank, the fingers fold and the thumb raises...
> keep tuning and the hand opens and the thumb lowers...


What, you want me to go back and rebuild that project? :surprise: It took me a long time to figure out the mechanism for the first build: *"Extra hand for a one man shop."*

Actually, I used the same finger and thumb drawings from that "Thumbs up" project for the latest *Salute to Spock* project. I think I'm done with hands for the moment. I'm tending towards Ron's @rweerstra children's lamp project for my next foray. Of course, mine will be more suitable for adults. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Oliver , I think it's only fair that we see Stick build something cool


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> What, you want me to go back and rebuild that project? :surprise:


ooooooops...
my bad....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

LoL! ...and I'm still trying to develop that Silent Cookie Jar. When will it ever end? Now, maybe Oliver can make me a cookie jar that just hands me a cookie - SILENTLY. 

It's hard for guys like me to sneak a cookie (or four) without Joy hearing me in there! PLEASE SOMEONE - HELP!

GREAT WORK OLIVER! Maybe you can make me a new shoulder, now that *wood* be cool! (pun intended) 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1437324396

Just one Question. WHY?? 
Confused.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why not???....


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

bcfunburst said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1437324396
> 
> Just one Question. WHY??
> Confused.


Because life is too short to take seriously. The more amusing moments you have the more you enjoy life. :dance3:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> LoL! ...and I'm still trying to develop that Silent Cookie Jar. When will it ever end? Now, maybe Oliver can make me a cookie jar that just hands me a cookie - SILENTLY.
> 
> It's hard for guys like me to sneak a cookie (or four) without Joy hearing me in there! PLEASE SOMEONE - HELP!
> 
> ...


Me too, Otis. Why do the jars always have to be ceramic? :frown:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> What, you want me to go back and rebuild that project? :surprise: It took me a long time to figure out the mechanism for the first build: *"Extra hand for a one man shop."*
> 
> Actually, I used the same finger and thumb drawings from that "Thumbs up" project for the latest *Salute to Spock* project. I think I'm done with hands for the moment. I'm tending towards Ron's @rweerstra children's lamp project for my next foray. Of course, mine will be more suitable for adults. :wink:


Okay Oliver, as long as it isn't this one. http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Story-Full-Size-Lamp/dp/B000VWXG0I


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Silence of the Ma'ms*



MT Stringer said:


> Me too, Otis. Why do the jars always have to be ceramic? :frown:


So SHE can hear you sneaking the cookies! I mean, c'mon, who bought the cookie jar, eh?
Silent cookie jars?! I don't think so...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Me too, Otis. Why do the jars always have to be ceramic? :frown:


build one to sound like you're getting a glass of water...


----------

